# Morale della favola



## Tifo'o (10 Agosto 2012)

http://milanworld.forumfree.it/?t=57245174


----------



## tifoso evorutto (10 Marzo 2013)

Una cosa posso darvi per certo, la stragrande maggioranza dei trasferimenti sono organizzati mesi prima, maghi che sanno tutto non ce ne sono però può capitare che anche casualmente qualcuno venga a sapere qualcosa.

Per esempio la mamma di una mia amica lavorava per Alberigo Evani è fu avvisata da lui a Settembre dell'anno prima che si sarebbe trasferito a Genova
I giornali diedero la notizia come una scelta improvvisa di Evani pochi giorni prima del trasferimento in Agosto


----------



## O Animal (10 Gennaio 2014)

Secondo me il "calciomercato" da notizia è una cosa sempre più ridicola... i giornalai devono vendere qualche quotidiano altrimenti chiuderebbero in 1 mese, le televisioni devono tenere incollati i tifosi al teleschermo 24h su 24 per vendere più pubblicità, i siti hanno bisogno di visitatori e sparano bufale ogni 4 secondi. 

Detesto come gli "operatori" di mercato usino i mezzi di comunicazione per farsi conoscere e legittimare il loro lavoro da faccendieri della peggior specie. 

Sempre più spesso mi sale un tale fastidio a leggere tutte queste notizie inventate da 0 da volermi far parlare e commentare solo le notizie ufficiali... Le notizie di calciomercato sono diventate per gli uomini come la cronaca rosa per le donne, forse sarebbe meglio investire i nostri interessi, le nostre ricerche ed il nostro tempo su qualcosa di più proficuo...


----------



## Jaqen (14 Luglio 2015)

Ricordiamolo soprattutto ai nuovi.....


----------

